# Used Hyside 16' for 2,250?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Depending on the age and wear on the boat that could be a great deal. A couple of thoughts:

1) Make sure you carefully inspect the boat for leaks and wear & have them inflate it and make sure none of the baffles are blown before buying,
2) Have them remove or paint over the outfitter logo before you receive the boat. 

Good luck,

-AH


----------



## djolsen13 (Nov 29, 2017)

It’s a 2013, and it does look like it’s been used but it doesn’t look too bad either. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## djolsen13 (Nov 29, 2017)

Also, Is that too big of a raft to paddle for 4 people? I would be mainly using it for multi-day trips for 2-4 people (we pack super light though) and I really do not want to invest in a big frame and oar set. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Go for it!!!*

It's winter time, that and the other two are a good deal check the baffling, kick the tires and load it in your vehicle. Those boats are some pretty serious river gear. I would not be surprised if someone shows up with five grand and drives away with all three. I have done that twice, bought three to four boats at one time durning winter months built them up, used them for years and instructing friends and family how to raft. Put together great trips for lots of good memories. Never lost a penny on those rigs, but never made a penny eather. Have fun.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

It's a pretty big boat as a paddle boat for 4 but you could do it. You could probably do it with just 2 people as well, but it's a huge boat for 2. You could support 4 people packing light for a week or two pretty easily with that boat.


----------



## Riverlaxer (Mar 27, 2015)

If your looking for a raft for 2 people i would avoid this you can get a brand new 10 ft Rocky Mountain for 1800 and the 12 is 2300. A 16 foot paddle raft in the head wind of the Moab daily or westwater would be miserable with 2 or 4 people.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

If I wasn't broker en shit as usual, I would be showing up to check it out.
Doable for 4 people, to big for 2 as a paddle boat. Add an oar frame, and it would be fine for 1-or 2. Definitely think about what stretches you want to run, will be fine for a lot of stretches, unless you want to use it for some small stuff. Perfect size for a lot of rivers in the Moab and Green river proximity.


----------



## djolsen13 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for all of the advice! I’m pretty much looking at most anything below $3000, as I am a relatively poor college student haha. And I’d usually have more than two people, but if the boat was best for two I’d throw extra people in my IK. I’m probably going to pass that Hyside up but I was intrigued by the size given my price point. I’m still thinking a new Super Puma is the way I’ll end up going. That should still be big enough for 2-4, no? And most of my use will be on the green river (especially Desolation Canyon).


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

djolsen13 said:


> I am looking for a first raft (though I have extensive experience in IK's) and was mainly looking at 12' rafts such as the Hyside max 12 and Aire Puma/Super Puma.


Outdoorplay has new Tributary 12' rafts on sale for $1911.65, including two thwarts, free shipping, and no tax. New boat, Aire customer service backing it, and the right size for what you said you're looking for.
Super Pumas are great, but spendier.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd recommend keeping an eye out on a full oar package and go that route. While the paddle raft style works, it also means you gotta find 3 other competent paddlers every time you go. An oar rig gives you a lot more freedom.

There are few raft setups in the $2000-4000 range in the classifieds right now that come with a pile of gear to get you started.

That does look like a decent boat for a decent price though. Like Brian said too, its hard to beat the value of a Tributary boat...especially when its 15% off an already decent price.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

raymo said:


> I’m still thinking a new Super Puma is the way I’ll end up going. That should still be big enough for 2-4, no? And most of my use will be on the green river (especially Desolation Canyon).


You would probably be really happy with the Super Puma with a paddle crew of 2-4 on a day trip, Self supporting on deso with 1-2 people would be doable with packing light, it would be really tight with 3-4 peoples stuff, even if a couple folks were in ducky's.
Both of my friends that own a puma or super puma are really happy with them in general. I agree that getting an oar frame will give you the most options, and can be really good to have when the W- word starts up in full force.


----------



## djolsen13 (Nov 29, 2017)

Well if I can get 2 people and 5 days worth of gear in an inflatable kayak down Desolation Canyon I bet I could get at least 3 in a Super Puma. Though to be fair we finished in around mid day on our third day.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Mattman*

mattman I never made that Quote. In your post above.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

You're absolutely right, you didn't Raymo. I was trying to quote djolsen13, to reference what I was talking about, not sure why it put your name on the quote instead of djolsens.
If any moderators want to fix it, I would appreciate it. Sorry you incorrectly got quoted Raymo, not sure why that happened!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*mattman;*

No apologies needed mattman, I don't "row" that way. X-mas is just right around the corner and a twenty five pound bag of hundred dollar bills would work just fine.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ha Ha! Aint that the truth! 
At least I mostly make myself broke from doing things I love, Like boating!
Guide school really was "the best way to ruin my life in one summer"!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes Sir, I understand that mattman. Boy's and their toys.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thats the asking price. Thats not the price*

They are getting rid of the boat for a reason. However....An old hyside is way better than the brand new pvc boats. For 2250 you can get relatively good domestic boat with 20 years left on it.


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

ownership at Canyon Voyages changed in the last 2 years, I would imagine that is the reason they are getting rid of it (Also 2013 is not old). As a former Moab guide I would also imagine this boat is in good condition. Most outfitters seem to sell off their boats for more than what they paid (~30-40% off retail), so the price is considerably better than most outfits would charge.


----------

